# How many grams of protein a day when natty



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys how many grams of protein a day do you have when natty . I know it depends on weight and if cutting or bbulking I was thinking 1gram to 1.5 per pound of lean muscle mass ,what do you guys think ?

.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Asa ball park figure 1g per lb of lmm seems good. But it's as you say it depends on your goals. Also hat the rest of your diet looks like.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Depends on how many carbs and fats you eat per day.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

The only real way to find out is trial and error.

I weigh between 12.5 and 13 stone and I've found 260g to be about right for me.

I used to be part of the "natty's don't need that much" club, but after experimenting, I've found that calories equal, higher protein helps me retain strength.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

ConP said:


> Depends on how many carbs and fats you eat per day.


True, don't forget that carbs spare protein so you can get away with less.


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I would rather have too much protien than not enough but some people go way over the top


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

I hover between 12.5-13st too and I need about 200-220gs a day. Anymore and I'm up P1ssing all night like a racehorse!


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> I hover between 12.5-13st too and I need about 200-220gs a day. Anymore and I'm up P1ssing all night like a racehorse!


I have noticed this a well when I have too much I p1ss more and my bladder feels weaker if that makes sense


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Xbigdave79 said:


> I have noticed this a well when I have too much I p1ss more and my bladder feels weaker if that makes sense


Theres a lot of BS about too much protein damaging your kidneys. Whilst I don't exactly believe this I do think that excess protein does put extra stress on the kidneys. Certainly by my experience consuming too much protein makes me p1ss more.... My (un)educated guess is this is because my kidneys are working that little bit harder to process the protein I haven't utilised for growth and repair.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Its a question of finding out what macros suit you, through experimenting.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i float between 12 stone and 12 1/2 stone at 5 foot 7 and find anything over 120g makes me fart like a trooper and gives me stomach problems so i stick to that level and am assuming that wind/the 5hits is an indication that im not making use of the protein.

right or wrong i dont know but its much better for my relationship lol


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm cutting and having around between 1 and 1.5 grams per lb of bodyweight. If bulking I'd have around the same tbh


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't think it's that great basing it on bodyweight, surely your requirement will be largely based on body composition/body fat/strength?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Just read Bradd Pilons protein pdf and he says any where between 70-120 grams of protein total is enough for gains. Made some very interesting discoveries reading that pdf. Cant remember what study i checked out ages ago but some sports authority state 1.2-1.5g per kilo of lean/total body weight was ideal for muscle building and it ties in with the 70-120 gram of protein.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

2-2.2g per KG of bodyweight


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

I weigh 82kg and try and get about 220-250grams a day.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Bish83 said:


> Just read Bradd Pilons protein pdf and he says any where between 70-120 grams of protein total is enough for gains. Made some very interesting discoveries reading that pdf. Cant remember what study i checked out ages ago but some sports authority state 1.2-1.5g per kilo of lean/total body weight was ideal for muscle building and it ties in with the 70-120 gram of protein.


How would your macros break down based on 120g of protein!?!?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

Prince Adam said:


> How would your macros break down based on 120g of protein!?!?


It would be something like 37/44/19 f/c/p

Percentages don't really work to well i think its best to stick to total grams. If your eating more than 2000-2500 cals it would be a tall order to not eat over 120g of protein but it does show you how little it takes to grow muscle and maintain it. If anything it might stop some people eating egg whites and whey to get +250g of protein whilst still keeping in their calorie reqs.


----------

